# Came in quite and took a dirt nap



## DaveHawk (Apr 23, 2016)

Sat through a rain storm , some guy with a chair saw and a back hoe , so I decided to move about a mile back witch involved big hills and stubby fields, I get to a back field and set up my decoys and used the pot call once and 5 minutes later he came walking in quite. I didn't see him till he was 30 yards and I dropped him on the spot. 9.5 and 1 1/8 he will be great on the grill this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 11


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats on the bird. Grill him up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice score!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 23, 2016)

One side of breast, so tender and juicy, marinated in Italian dressing for 3 hrs and then based with Greek vinaigrette. My son can grill.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice and it looks delicious on the grill! Enjoy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 23, 2016)

What a great turkey day! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 23, 2016)

Forgot the most important part hot car used is my Brazilian rosewood slate over Crystal and African Blackwood Stryker

Reactions: Like 4


----------

